# cobia seasonnnnnn



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its comin up guys. show me some pictures of your past cobia pictures and stories. i know there is some good onees


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought cobia season was in the spring-mid summer time ??? I know that there are a few still around but cobia season ? ...... Now ?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i clearly said ITS COMING UP. 5 months man. thats close to me.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

april


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> i clearly said ITS COMING UP. 5 months man. thats close to me.



Sorry Bro..


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

April is to far away right now. Lets get through hunting season first.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha i dont hunt. winter time is for building the cars and hoping for cobia season to hurry


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i have yet to get my first trophy cobia but hopefully this upcomming season i can get a few and maybe you guys could show me some tricks and tips to make for a better fishing season


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

think you got a long wait there buddy


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

really i didnt ask you how long i got. i asked you to share a story


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i cant wait, im going to buy a hobie pro angler with my tax check and go get my first cobe!!!!! f fightin the crowd at the pier


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahahah im tryin to figure out how to build a mini cobia tower on my ocean kayak lol


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are new to cobia fishing and want tips the best advice i can give you is to go on a cobia charter with a boat and crew who specialize in cobia fishing. That will get you way ahead of the self taught learning curve. March will be here before we know it!! "Lite Catch" starts running walk-on cobia trips in April. Let me know if i can help. Capt. Scott.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

jdhkingfisher said:


> hahahah im tryin to figure out how to build a mini cobia tower on my ocean kayak lol


 Thats funny shit id die if i seen that lol


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah that would be pretty funny


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ima do it lol. me and my dad are working on it lol


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Just put good outriggers on your yak and you should be able to stand.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea im workin on that too lol. cause i wanna be able to take all of this off when i am done with cobia season.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

here you go...:thumbsup:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

stvtackett said:


> here you go...:thumbsup:


now thats bada$$


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

btw, josh.....if you do this I am not gunna be the guy paddling. haha.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

oh yea you are we are gonna trade off


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

....how do u manage switching spots in a thing like that in the gulf? I only see it ending up badly.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha you ought to see the plan for it. it wont flip lol.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

haha. ight man


----------

